# Over it.



## Deleted member 14481 (Mar 22, 2019)

The insane cold of MN has me look for warmer times and better days, in the near future. It's been 4 years, and I have at least 1 more to go. I'm staying put, so I can vote in the 2020 perz election, but then I plan on leaving mid-2021 or early 2022. I don't even know if I would say I feel antsy about it. I'm just sick of this freakish cold!


----------



## schmutz (Mar 22, 2019)

This winter was a killer. I'm feeling the same way in Omaha


----------



## Deleted member 125 (Mar 23, 2019)

I feel ya about the cold, I was pretty stoked to be around snow again after 2 years but it was a pretty mild winter here in Richmond.


----------



## RoadFlower33 (Mar 24, 2019)

You have been stationed 4 years!!!?? Holy shit! And your only reason for staying is to vote in 9 months? You can register to vote anyplace you go you know? The cold sucks sometimes but so does the heat. I say if you dont like it leave, if your gonna stay quit bitching. Another year, your choice, quit bitching, especially when its starting to warm up now. I love cold and snow!!! I live to ski so without it I'm lost. I live in -30, 3 months out of the year for it. I say move bro! Vote elswhare...


----------



## kittybutts (Mar 24, 2019)

SlankyLanky said:


> I feel ya about the cold, I was pretty stoked to be around snow again after 2 years but it was a pretty mild winter here in Richmond.




it was fuckin scary how mild it was


----------



## Deleted member 14481 (Nov 24, 2019)

schmutz said:


> This winter was a killer. I'm feeling the same way in Omaha



I'm actually thinking about heading down that way. However cold it is, it's not as cold as it is here. And my luck is about to run out up here, anyway.

And, BirdDaddy, we're not bros. My siblings know how to talk to people. If you don't like my bitchin' go to a different thread. I can bitch all I want.​


----------

